# bearded dragon and fake plants



## eazy-lee (Feb 24, 2008)

hi does anyone have problems with there bearded drogons and fake plant ive put them in before and he tried to eat them so i took them out coz i was worried he would swallow bits? but the only thing is my tank looks dull now coz most my other tanks have real plant in them?


----------



## Brian F. (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, I had the same problem with my beardies eating plastic plants.  I took them out a long time ago because I didn't want to risk any bowel obstructions.  It's just not worth it.


----------



## keqwow (Mar 14, 2008)

Set it up as a dessert scene more if you want decorations....drift wood and some slate/sandstone.....etc.  No need for plants.


----------



## Jmugleston (Mar 21, 2008)

Fake plants are bad for these guys since they will try to eat anything that resembles foliage. The desert set-up mentioned above is the best method to dress up the cage without risking your lizard's health.


----------

